# How best to saute fresh mushrooms?



## Chopstix (Jan 4, 2005)

I invariably overcook them.  They end up all shrunken and dark-colored before I know it.  How do you cook them just right? And how do you make them absorb the seasonings instead of the flavor just coating the mushrooms? Do you marinate them? I had fresh porcini mushrooms sauted with garlic and white wine on a bed of sauted creamy spinach at an excellent Italian restaurant.  Heavenly!  I want to recreate it at home.  Anyone with a recipe for this? Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 4, 2005)

Can't help you with your restaurant dish, but I do make a mean mushroom saute.

I keep it very simple. Just heat good quality olive oil, and unsalted butter together in a saute pan, about equal amounts of each. Then I add smashed up , but still whole, garlic cloves and saute for no more than a minute. Then I take it off the heat and let it sit for and hour or two.  Just before dinner, I take halved crimini mushrooms. and toss them with the garlicky oil and fat, and saute over med. heat just until done. No more than 5 mins. They are always a big hit. Sometimes I toss precooked fresh green beans in with them. Sooo good.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Lyndalou!  I can imagine the wonderful flavor of the oil and butter steeped in garlic!  Think I'll add chopped finger chilies to this dish for that added spike!  I will keep my fingers crossed that the mushrooms will turn out just right!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2005)

If you want to get some color on the mushrooms, don't salt them.  Saute in butter and/or oil until the are a golden brown over the majority if their surface.  The salt them and they will release their liquid, intensifying the flavor.  

Deglaze the pan with some brandy or wine.  

That's the basics.  Additional flavors from shallots, garlic, thyme, etc will further enhance the dish.


----------



## Claire (Jan 6, 2005)

lyndalou has the best idea, the only thing I have to add is to put your olive oil in the pan first, then the butter.  It will keep your butter from burning.  I do add salt, but at the end.  If you're going to pour them over something, rather like a sauce rather than a side dish, a few tablespoons of sherry or port (DRY) just before they're done, bring to a boil, then pour over what you want to sauce (meat, veggies, starch).  Tres elegant and very easy.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

Just noticed this post and thank you.  Having been doing it wrong for so long.  I do eat mushrooms on piece of toast for lunch sometimes.  What is your favorite mushroom and why?  I mostly use the white ones.  I don't think they have much flavor like the others.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 11, 2005)

Just noticed this post and thank you.  Having been doing it wrong for so long.  I do eat mushrooms on piece of toast for lunch sometimes.  What is your favorite mushroom and why?  I mostly use the white ones.  I don't think they have much flavor like the others.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 11, 2005)

If I'm going to eat plain sauteed mushrooms, I prefer to use wild field mushrooms (available at my local greengrocer's shop - but not every day!).

When shopping for mushrooms for an ingredient for a dish, I tend to buy Portobellini.  I like to use them when I make a cream of mushroom soup, and add a small amount of porcini and shiitake mushrooms.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 12, 2005)

I always try to buy the portabellini , also known as baby bellas.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

I just use button mushrooms... 

I saute mine in garlic, butter and white wine and sometimes some diced onions.
Adding fresh green beans is a great idea.   Thanks!


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jan 12, 2005)

I generally saute mushrooms and loads of garlic in a combi of olive oil and butter.  After a while add some thyme and a few drops of wine or dry sherry, shake or stir until evaporated.

Good on toast or as a side dish.

We ate something similiar in malta this summer and my son loved it, so I tried to duplicate it.

Pam


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

I usually use the baby portabella's , and just saute in canolla and unsalted butter, some garlic, and cooked for maybe 5 minutes.  I like the idea that someone mentioned about heating the butter, oil, and garlic, and letting that sit for a couple hours after cooking.  I bet that would add great flavor to the mushrooms.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 13, 2005)

In most cases I like to slice the mushrooms 1/4 " or less and saute in EVOO and butter and carmelize, then deglaze pan with about 2 Tbs of chicken stock and a cap full of white vermouth (these amouts are for one serving over chop or steak) and when reduced a little, add a teaspoon or so of butter and mix in and serve.  This also makes for a nice fritatta or omelette with fontina or havarti cheese.


----------

